
Ask HN: What things to buy from Amazon with free $150 gift? - frnkshin
This might be irrelevant to HN, but...<p>I recently got a gift code worth $150 on Amazon.com.<p>Are there anything that&#x27;s absolutely necessary to spend this on Amazon? (Books, tech-related stuff)
======
gaspoweredcat
of course, heres an essential bit of life tech:

[https://www.amazon.com/Buckingham-Travel-Compact-Folding-
Eas...](https://www.amazon.com/Buckingham-Travel-Compact-Folding-
Easywipe/dp/B006GPIWE4/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1545125101&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=buckingham+easywipe&psc=1&smid=A1FWOUQKTW1YXU)

------
thedevindevops
Do you have an electric pressure cooker?

------
noja
Sell it on a gift card exchange?

